# New Snakehead :)



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

My mates had to part with his fishtank, so as he knew I was into my fish he gave it to me along with a dwarf snakehead (Channa Andrao) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice! Will you be getting a bigger tank?


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Nice! Will you be getting a bigger tank?



Depends, he is the only fish housed in the tank and they only reach 4-5inches so I'm thinking this will be adequate for him, if not I'll buy a slightly larger one, that's the beauty of having smaller fish, the tanks don't cost much to upgrade if you need too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

He's currently the size of my little finger and the tank is around 50 litres so he's fine for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Far2lively said:


> Depends, he is the only fish housed in the tank and they only reach 4-5inches so I'm thinking this will be adequate for him, if not I'll buy a slightly larger one, that's the beauty of having smaller fish, the tanks don't cost much to upgrade if you need too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, just as 80cm is the shortest recommended (but this is for a pair, no idea about adults).

I agree, all of my tanks are pretty small and I have bought new ones cheap, even new in shops!


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Ah, just as 80cm is the shortest recommended (but this is for a pair, no idea about adults).
> 
> I agree, all of my tanks are pretty small and I have bought new ones cheap, even new in shops!



Yeah as this is just s single fish it should've more than enough, its mad how cheap you can pick up a fishtank for these days, eBay tempts me all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah-I was going to ask for a closeup! Very pretty!


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Ah-I was going to ask for a closeup! Very pretty!



The best picture I could get, still very shy etc, not bad though, do they brighten up with age as well? The guy who sold it to my mate said they go purple and blue? 

Also how much are these to buy as he paid quite a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I would think so, juvenile fish are often duller. I am not sure if they do go purple and blue but it is likely that he hasn't gained all of his colours-he may get them with age.

No idea, never seen a snakehead in real life.

If you ever need any help with him just send me a PM-I know a snakehead expert on another forum.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Far2lively said:


> My mates had to part with his fishtank, so as he knew I was into my fish he gave it to me along with a dwarf snakehead (Channa Andrao)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


You lucky beggar , I'm so envious !


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

FishForLife2001 said:


> I would think so, juvenile fish are often duller. I am not sure if they do go purple and blue but it is likely that he hasn't gained all of his colours-he may get them with age.
> 
> No idea, never seen a snakehead in real life.
> 
> If you ever need any help with him just send me a PM-I know a snakehead expert on another forum.



You've never seen one? I've owned a few Aurantimaculata being the most colourful and impressive but had to get rid of the tank due to a move  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Zincubus said:


> You lucky beggar , I'm so envious !



I know! He rang me and said you know about fish and have kept snakeheads before, I was like yeah? Then he said I could have his and the setup as he would rather it go to me than sell it to some irresponsible impulse buyer! 

He paid £60 for the fish alone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Far2lively said:


> You've never seen one? I've owned a few Aurantimaculata being the most colourful and impressive but had to get rid of the tank due to a move
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, MA don't stock them I don't think and these are the shops I use the most.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

FishForLife2001 said:


> No, MA don't stock them I don't think and these are the shops I use the most.



I've seen Channa Bleheri, Channa Gachua, Channa Aurantimaculata and Bankanensis in Maidenhead Aqautics, and I'm pretty sure they can order you fish in, also you can get them sent to you using Tropical fish finder  

If that fails a place called Wildwoods in Enfield stock a wide range and offer delivery  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Far2lively said:


> I've seen Channa Bleheri, Channa Gachua, Channa Aurantimaculata and Bankanensis in Maidenhead Aqautics, and I'm pretty sure they can order you fish in, also you can get them sent to you using Tropical fish finder
> 
> If that fails a place called Wildwoods in Enfield stock a wide range and offer delivery
> 
> ...


Won't be getting a new tank for a while and I doubt my current fish would like him as he would eat them :0


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Won't be getting a new tank for a while and I doubt my current fish would like him as he would eat them :0



Buy a small tank and house a single one  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Far2lively said:


> Buy a small tank and house a single one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No electricity sources. I currently have four tanks in my bedroom.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

FishForLife2001 said:


> No electricity sources. I currently have four tanks in my bedroom.



Ahh that's a problem lol, any pics?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I need to start a blog (can you on this forum?) For my tanks. Will link when done.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

FishForLife2001 said:


> I need to start a blog (can you on this forum?) For my tanks. Will link when done.



Not entirely sure mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

